# Thyroid cancer, RAI - MAJOR confusion



## coprhd (Jan 2, 2010)

Last June, I went in for a physical only to be told that my thyroid was enlarged. I was sent for an ultrasound which found the thyroid riddled with noduals, one that was deemed "large". Off for an FNA. Results - highly suspicious. Now, Thyroid scan and tentative appointment sent with a surgeon.

Thyroid scan inconclusive. Off to the surgeon.

He determins htat I have to have my full thyroid out. November 10th, that's done. On November 12th, I find out htat I have thyroid cancer in the large nodual in the left lobe and in a small 1mm one int he right. So now, RAI....

After meeting back with the endocrinologist, I left feeling even more confused. After calling back with questions that the nurse was vauge on answering and the endocrinologist was equaly vauge with, they give me the number of nuclear medicine at teh hospital. I call because Thy-ca say egg whites, another say no eggs.....one says rice cakes, another...well you get the picture.

What CAN I eat, drink (though alchol seems to be okay  )?

Then I'm reading thing on the RAI treatment and I'm leaning all sorts of side effects that seem to be across the board - nausea, jaw area painful....AND it seems like that this treatment isn't very successful...

Now, I'm MORE confused, MORE scared and MORE frustrated than ever.......

Can anyone help me understand better, give me any advise...ect????


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

The biggest thing you want to avoid is IODINE. RAI = RadioActive Iodine.

The thyroid cells, including the cancerous ones, are one of the only cells in the body that use iodine. Think of the thyroid as a sponge. If you go days without wetting the sponge and then you add a few drops of water all the water gets absorbed, right? Well if you take that same sponge and you soak it in water first it would be difficult to add more water to it.

Your doctor wants your system STARVED for iodine so when you do get the radioactive iodine drink or pill, your iodine thirsty and cancerous thyroid will suck up every last bit of the iodine that will ultimately kill off any remaining thyroid cells, including the cancerous ones.

If your thyroid is already filled with it's share of iodine, the iodine that is meant to kill off the cancer will only be excreted in your urine instead of being absorbed.

Now, what contains iodine? Lots of hidden things to be short. Shellfish, anything with iodized salt are some of the biggest but I've also heard cola and some other products you might not expect to have iodine do.

You have read ingredients carefully. Lots of multi vitamins have it too.

I feel sorry for you for your diagnosis but happy that your doctor was careful enough to catch it and put you on a fast track to getting well. Sounds like you really got a lot done in a very short period of time and the quicker you can move past it the quicker you'll heal up and forget about it.


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

Here's a great link as well as some additional iodine rich foods to avoid:

http://www.thyca.org/rai.htm

Kelp, Yogurt, Cow's milk, Eggs, Strawberries, Mozzarella cheese,Haddock, Cod, Condensed milk, Mayonnaise, Cheddar cheese, Yorkshire pudding, Sea kelp, Seaweed, Sea foods, Most Fresh fish, Fish oils, Sea salt, Iodized salt

How did the surgery go by the way?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

coprhd said:


> Last June, I went in for a physical only to be told that my thyroid was enlarged. I was sent for an ultrasound which found the thyroid riddled with noduals, one that was deemed "large". Off for an FNA. Results - highly suspicious. Now, Thyroid scan and tentative appointment sent with a surgeon.
> 
> Thyroid scan inconclusive. Off to the surgeon.
> 
> ...


Our administrator has given you correct information and cannot add to it. Thank goodness they have been pro-active w/ this.

When you are ready for the RAI, radiology will tell you what you can do and what you can't do. Each situation is different so therefore, the instructions might be different also.

Welcome to the board.


----------

